

A decentralized web 3.0 - jc123
http://www.slideshare.net/ethereum/the-ethereum-experience

======
jc123
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJGIeSCgskc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJGIeSCgskc)
is the "live" talk which can help explain more. I'm not yet sure what to think
of this.

